# Fire



## Beathard (Aug 11, 2011)

After 10 months without a drop of rain I just got a call that half my acreage  is ablaze. The house and new studio are safe for now, but the fire Dept is still attempting to contain.


----------



## Beathard (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is a picture.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dang.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 12, 2011)

We'll be praying for y'all.


----------



## Beathard (Aug 12, 2011)

EQUIPMENT REVIEW;  My father-in-law, a few years ago, bought me an ECHO brand pesticide sprayer that you wear as a backpack. I had not used it until tonight. About midnight I drove around the property and noticed about 60 hot spots. I put dish detergent and water in the sprayer. An hour later, no hot spots. It worked great. Will repeat the process around 3 am.


----------



## Beathard (Aug 12, 2011)

Fire Dept fought from 3:30 to 11.  I live about 400 yards back from the highway. The fire made it 375 yards. It is out except the hot spots.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank goodness!


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to hear that the fire is out. Good luck going forward.


----------



## JTM (Aug 13, 2011)

good lord.  glad you got it out...


----------



## mrpesas (Aug 15, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I put dish detergent and water in the sprayer. An hour later, no hot spots. It worked great.



Why dish detergent?  I've never had to fight a grass fire, but I'd to know the best method should the need ever arise.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 15, 2011)

The detergent breaks down the surface tension of the water, acting as a wetting agent. Instead of rolling off of the target, the water sticks to it.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 15, 2011)

Soap probably smothered the oxygen.  Other than that, I guess it was a case of "don't won't those dishpan hands."


----------



## Beathard (Aug 16, 2011)

Bill is exactly right. Also works well on bees. It smothers them.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 16, 2011)

Us country boys know this stuff!  :lol:


----------



## M.M.Wood (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss but glad it was contained. The lack of rain is really taking a toll. Good luck to you brother.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yea, most fire departments will use foam now which is pretty much a really concentrated detergent or soap. Works really well. 

Sorry to hear bout the damage to your property. I'm praying that everything works out alright.


----------

